# Televisor JVC 25" ¿como saber que modelo es?



## alexvillarreal (Jun 25, 2013)

amigos del foro me llego una tv JVC de 25" no encuentro en su mueble el modelo y no veo ningun dato como num de chasis, en su fuente de alimentacion encuentro un regulador ( STRG5624A) el microprocesador es el num ( XA2134Q ) sal,horiz, (D2634 ) vert, ( AN5522 ), en el pin ( 1 ) D encuentro 147 volts, pin ( 2 ) S cero volts, pin ( 3 ) es gnd, pin ( 4 ) VCC 15 volts, el pin ( 5 ) OCP/FB menos de un volt, en el B+ solo encuentro 60 volts y siento que el Tr de sal, hor, se calienta en exeso, siento que es porque esta muy bajo el B+, si pueden aportar ideas de como enfrentar la falla, de antemano mil gracias.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 25, 2013)

Hola alexvillarreal,Por empezar deberias desoldar ,la entrada de +B al flyback,o el colector del tr de salida horizontal,y verificar ,que voltage aparece ,por lo que comentas tenes un exceso de consumo en esta etapa,fijate eso ,comenta y vemos como seguimos.

Saludos.


----------



## alexvillarreal (Jun 26, 2013)

gracias amigo "elgriego", corte la entrada del B+, y encuentro 100 volts dc, resolde la parte donde hice el corte y callo a 80 volts, ya son 20 mas que antes, medi el screen y estaba muy bajo (10 ) vdc, lo subi al maximo y solo llego a 145 vdc, y en los transistores amplificadores de color en la tarjeta del cinescopio, ( colector ) solo hay 75 vdc, creo que cambiare el tr sal, hor, pues por calentarse, creo debe estar dañado, lo buscare en las tiendas del ramo y comento, bye


----------



## dantonio (Jun 26, 2013)

Subo el manual de servicio del aparato de TV Sharp modelo
AV-N29320, pues a pesar de ser el mismo para una pantalla 
de 29 pulgadas, posee todos esos elementos que mencionas.
Saludos.


----------



## alexvillarreal (Jun 27, 2013)

amigo dantonio, muchas gracias por tu aporte, este es el diagrama que necesitaba, elgriego menciono que tengo un exeso de consumo, pense en el tr de sal, hor, por que se calienta, tambien revice el c527 de 10/250, y lo encontre en buen estado, corte la alimentacion del ic de vertical, pero no cambio el voltaje, conceguire el tr sal, hor, y comento. hasta la prox.


----------

